# NAS



## lmalard (Oct 3, 2007)

Has anyone caught anything descent on NAS lately? I fish mostly the beach by Sherman's but haven't caugh anything. Anyone else?


----------



## YakAtak (Oct 11, 2007)

I caught a 32" red by the NAS seawall yesterday along with 5 keeper specs all caught on 4" penny gulps on a 1/2 oz jighead hope this helps good luck


----------



## lmalard (Oct 3, 2007)

Which part of the Seawall? By Portside or the O-Club? I haven't been out by the portside in a long time. I'll go out by the O-Club though, usually in that big parking lot opposite of the club itself.


----------



## YakAtak (Oct 11, 2007)

Caught them by the O-club


----------

